

Rich enough to care about UX? - tomazstolfa
http://www.funkykaraoke.com/2011/12/rich-enough-to-care-about-ux.html

======
sp332
Check out Maslow (pronounced "MASS-lov") Hierarchy of Needs:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow%27s_hierarchy_of_needs> A lot of thought
has been put into how people's priorities change as certain needs are met. Of
course studies have progressed form that particular model (see "Criticisms" on
that page), I'm just pointing out that this can get very complicated :)

~~~
tomazstolfa
Thanks. I am aware of Maslow's Hierachy of Needs, but I wanted to approach the
problem from the economic theory perspective.

It is indeed a quite complicated problem and one blog post is not going to
explain the matter fully :)

------
andreasklinger
I disagree.

Imho: There are two types of services. Thr one solve a pain the other provide
pleasure. First is described in the article. Second relies by its nature on UX

~~~
tomazstolfa
Providing pleasure can only be achieved after a basic need has been met and
you have the resources to easily afford that solution.

Here is the challenge - why would someone buy Evian or San Pellegrino when
they can buy a gallon of "normal" water for a fraction of the price?

